# Lderverarbeitung (Drachenlderverarbeitung)



## Ereinon (26. Oktober 2006)

Grüsse,

es wurde immer noch nicht beseitigt, dass bei Drachenlederverarbeitung, trotzdem nur Lederverarbeitungsmeister angezeigt wird...

Bitte mal fixe, danke

MfG Ereinon


----------



## Roran (27. Oktober 2006)

Also für mich bist du.

*Berufe
Lederverarbeitung
(Drachenschuppenlederverarbeitung)*


----------



## Rascal (27. Oktober 2006)

Bestätigt.

Wahrscheinlich wird bei dir nur die Visitenkarte noch falsch angezeigt. In dem Fall solltest du mal deinen Cache leeren. (Anleitung)


So Long
Rascal


----------



## BattleMage (6. November 2006)

Also bei dem zweiten Bild (Zwerg auf Greif) wird Drachenlederverarbeitung nicht angezeigt. Sonst alles Spezialisierungen.


----------



## Roran (6. November 2006)

Dann solltest du das auch mal machen,
deine Cache leeren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rascal schrieb:


> Bestätigt.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich wird bei dir nur die Visitenkarte noch falsch angezeigt. In dem Fall solltest du mal deinen Cache leeren. (Anleitung)
> So Long
> Rascal


----------



## BattleMage (6. November 2006)

Die Datei ist nicht bei mir im Cache (Firefox: about:cache)
Beispiel: http://www.buffed.de/cards/Die_Silberne_Hand/Nohat-2.jpg
Wer hier Drachenschuppenlederverarbeiter sieht, möge es mir mitteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (7. November 2006)

BattleMage schrieb:


> Die Datei ist nicht bei mir im Cache (Firefox: about:cache)
> Beispiel: http://www.buffed.de/cards/Die_Silberne_Hand/Nohat-2.jpg
> Wer hier Drachenschuppenlederverarbeiter sieht, möge es mir mitteilen
> 
> ...


Das liegt daran dass dies ein andere Char ist.....
Hmm... Bei "Nohat" ist es bei mir so, dass alle Visitenkarten korrekt sind bis auf eine....


----------



## BattleMage (7. November 2006)

Ja, bei mir (Stammeslederverarbeiter) steht es bei allen Visitenkarten richtig dran. bei Nohat nicht. Deswegen habe ich mich auch speziell auf diese Visitenkarte bezogen. Ich habe leider gerade keinen anderen Drachenlederer zur Hand bei dem ich nachschauen könnte, ob es nur bei Nohat so ist, oder auch bei allen anderen Drachenlederern, die diese Visitenkarte nutzen möchten.


----------



## Rascal (7. November 2006)

Also habs mal mit Cache leeren usw. versucht, nix gebracht.
Das müssen sich die Admins mal anschauen.


----------

